# SP is a hit with every......



## pg55 (Apr 11, 2013)

who tries it except me. I made 2 batches of SP so far and have no problems with giving it away. In fact I have people who would ask for more. Today I got a phone call from an older gentlman who just happen to try my SP and loved it. He called me up and he wants to know how to make it. He does make fruit wine so he does have the basic stuff to make wine. He has no computer.Plans are for him to come over and I will show him how to make it. I will print the info from SkeeterPee.com. Now as far as me and SP I do not care for it. I like dry wine.


----------



## Arne (Apr 12, 2013)

Try adding a 14 oz. can of frozen welches cranberry to a gal. of it. Not overly sweet, leaves it nice and clear if it was clear when you started, gives a pretty red color to it. You don't have to add it to a whole gal. either. Just add a spoonful or two to a glass, that way you won't have a gal. to get rid of if you don't like it. Arne.


----------



## chitownwine (Apr 19, 2013)

I usually leave few batches dry and they taste great also for those that like dry wines.


----------



## pg55 (Apr 20, 2013)

. Next time I will borrow 1 gallon to dry, 1 gallon with frozen cran and the balance for the masses sweet.


----------



## ejr (Apr 21, 2013)

flavor mine with koolaide black cherry and peach mango goes quick


----------

